# Is this a real Grey Ghost



## Clark58mx

Hello I bought this Schwinn Grey Ghost yesterday from a old bike shop. Been hanging for 25+ years. I’m confused on whether it’s real and original paint. The serial number is JL521727. The paint has scratches, and you can see some red primer. The crank, stem, handlebar is stamped 70. I do believe the seat is a original. Here’s some photos. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Looks like the real deal with original paint. You got the holy grail of Krates. All I would do i detail the bike and leave it be. 
Congrats on a cool find.
If you don' want it I will take if off your hands.
Dan


----------



## 60sstuff

Your Grey Ghost looks real to me.

You can always tell by the factory paint job. The frame paint always had a slight goldish hue to it, whereas the chain guard was a solid silver color.
The Grey Ghost was the only Krate to have this feature.
Also has the early clear reflector pedals.

A little scratched up, but still a cool Survivor Krate.

Chris.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Yep , makes me miss mine .


----------



## bobsbikes

real deal great find


----------



## bricycle

Kool!
but there are NO such things as Ghosts!


----------



## Casual dreamer

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the frame is definitely not a grey ghost frame. JL = Sept 1975, the grey ghost was only available for the 1971 model year, and the stik-shift was gone before 1975. Looks lime someone built one up from a scrambler, I wonder if it could have possibly been a replacement frame possibly changed by a schwinn dealer around 75-76.


----------



## Clark58mx

Casual dreamer said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the frame is definitely not a grey ghost frame. JL = Sept 1975, the grey ghost was only available for the 1971 model year, and the stik-shift was gone before 1975. Looks lime someone built one up from a scrambler, I wonder if it could have possibly been a replacement frame possibly changed by a schwinn dealer around 75-76.
> 
> View attachment 867647



Thanks for your reply. Isn’t the rear fender arch mount shaped different on the scrambler. But I thought there was something up with the serial number.


----------



## 60sstuff

Well that’s a bummer.
I was focused on the paint and didn’t pay attention to the serial number. Weird!

Good call Casual dreamer.


----------



## rfeagleye

I bet it is a replacement frame. If the original frame broke for some reason they would have replaced it with another with a current serial number. Still a great acquisition!


----------



## schwinnray

i noticed it but don't like to burst bubbles its a cool bike even if its on a hurricane frame


----------



## Phattiremike

What would a real grey ghosts serial # start with.  I have one in my crosshairs.

Mike


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome

I know people do tributes and I get it because a ghost  is hard to catch! That is still an awesome bike!


----------



## GTs58

Phattiremike said:


> What would a real grey ghosts serial # start with.  I have one in my crosshairs.
> 
> Mike




If they were a 1971 issue only, the serial #'s would start with LF and end with the KG numbers. Very possible LG numbers if stamped early on in November.


----------



## GenuineRides

The wear on the plated parts is inconsistent, look at the seat strut, shock tubes and clamps vs the springer front, seat post clamp etc.  My opinion is this is a put together bike from various parts, I would check some of the date codes on the hubs, crank etc, still cool though.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

For all the positive folks post ther will always be someone waiting to burst your bubble,  " You can take that too the bank " baretta .


----------



## DrGale

This is an authentic Gray Ghost. Note the frame Clark58mx.


----------



## GTs58

DrGale said:


> This is an authentic Gray Ghost. Note the frame Clark58mx. View attachment 1429212




The site were that picture is posted is known for bogus BS. How can you say that's an authentic Grey Ghost? Here's a fine example that's a total faked out piece and they claim it's a 1945.




__





						1945 Schwinn New World bicycle at Classic Cycle | Classic Cycle Bainbridge Island Kitsap County
					

1945 Schwinn New World bicycle on display at Classic Cycle, a bike shop and museum located on Bainbridge Island near the Seattle ferry terminal




					classiccycleus.com


----------



## bloo

What is wrong about the frame (other than the serial number)?


----------



## kostnerave

Where is the seat post decal, or even remnants of one? I'm just curious. This would make sense if this were a warranty replacement frame.


----------



## GGhost

Sorry, I'm a bit late to this conversation but I just came across it and thought I could help. I've had my Grey Ghost since it was bought new as a kid in the '70s. All original including tires, seat, ... Here is a photo of the serial number:





So, what can be derived from the leading "BG" and "006594" number?


----------



## GTs58

GGhost said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit late to this conversation but I just came across it and thought I could help. I've had my Grey Ghost since it was bought new as a kid in the '70s. All original including tires, seat, ... Here is a photo of the serial number:
> View attachment 1472438
> 
> So, what can be derived from the leading "BG" and "006594" number?



 B is for the month and G indicates the year for the time the serial was stamped. B is Feb and G is 71. Add about 2 months and that was in a box ready for shipping.


----------



## GGhost

Thanks! If I add the two months I do get my birthday month when I got it. Cool!


----------

